# Compilierung bricht ab

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade Lyx compilieren und er endet immer mit folgenden Fehler:

```

make[3]: *** [lstrings.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse....

echo timestamp > lyxsum.lo

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse....

make[3]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/lyx-1.2.0.20

020705/work/lyx-devel/src/support«

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/lyx-1.2.0.20

020705/work/lyx-devel/src«

make[1]: *** [all-recursive-am] Fehler 2

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/lyx-1.2.0.20

020705/work/lyx-devel/src«

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 1, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/app-office/lyx/lyx-1.2.0.20020705.ebuild .

```

Was soll mir das sagen? Habe schon das Vorgänger-ebuild benutzt und es aus dem distfile rausgeschmissen und neu downloaden lassen aber immer der gleiche Fehler.

Danke für die Hilfe

----------

## dad

ist das die komplette fehlermeldung? normalerweise sind nur die ersten zeilen wirklich relevant, z.B. 'ne fehlende includedatei oder ein segmentation fault.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *dad wrote:*   

> ist das die komplette fehlermeldung? normalerweise sind nur die ersten zeilen wirklich relevant, z.B. 'ne fehlende includedatei oder ein segmentation fault.

 

Ja das war die komplette Fehlermeldung. Habe aber noch etwas anderes ausprobiert und dann ging es, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand das erklären.

In meiner /etc/make.conf waren folgende Flags aktiviert:

```

# Pentium Pro/Pentium II/Pentium III+/Pentium 4/Athlon exclusive (binaries      

# will use the P6 instruction set and only run on P6+ systems)                  

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                       

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"                                  

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"           

```

Mit diesen Einstellungen kam es zum Fehler beim compilieren. War das zu aggressiv?

Dann habe ich -funroll-loops mal rausgenommen:

Aktuelle make.conf:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                               

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                      

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Lag es vielleicht daran? Muss ich jetzt vielleicht das ganze System neukompilieren?

----------

